# Wheel gurus your opinion's please-Ryde Pulse Sprint alloy rims



## martino (May 11, 2009)

As stated I'ld love to hear what the house experts have to say about this rim. Of course anyone owning wheels with these rims is also warmly invited to donate thier 2 cents. What little I know about wheels (I'm a techno moron), I've gleened from the many postings I've read hear in the forum.

Ryde - Pulse Sprint (395g, Width:22 mm)

Being a 67-69kg weakling:cryin:, living in hilly terrain, I'm looking for every edge I can find, and these seem to hit all the buttons. Perhaps not as wide as Pacenti's, but almost, and with a definate weight advantage making the trade off worth concidering. Also to be found on the page listed above in thier hub section are some very reasonably priced low weight hubs from Bitex, so while were at it, your esteemed opinions on these would also be greatly appreciated.
All I really know about the company is Ryde = was = Regida in a past life.
Thanks in advance for any input that may shed some light on the quality of rims and hubs.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Never heard of them myself. It's a bit odd to see the center channel in the offset rim is offset to the side, that leaves very little real estate for the tire bead on one side of the rim. Are you located in the UK?

I recently added Bitex to the list of hubs I sell, and I got a pair in to check out first, and I was impressed. Light, seem to be well made. Flange geometry isn't very good though, the non-driveside tension is loooow, and the drive-side bracing angle isn't great, so be sure and use plenty of spokes to keep reliability and stiffness up.


----------



## martino (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the repley dgaddis1, no not based in UK, I'm Canadian and I've been based in Munich Ger. for the last 32yrs, guess it's home now. The bitex hubs were more of an after-thought as they were on the home page I posted, I'ld probably go with Tune hubs, knowing a guy here with a bike shop that'll give me them without a mark up. they just looked so reasonably priced I figured I'ld ask.
It's the hoops I'm really interested in, what with wider rims being proven better in all catagories, and them being just 1mm slimmer than Pacenti's, which is kinda my next go-to, but with an incredible weight differance they, at least for me seem to shine out above all the rest. And thats the basis of my inquiry, am I being blinded by the lite, or are these Ryde's freeking amazing hoops that in the weight depatement at least beat all the competition?
Would love to hear from more people, perhaps Ergott or MikeT, and the many others here, having read so much stuff from you guys you've all become a kind of accumulated "gold standard" on everything wheely.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Not too many wheel builders will have seen that rim in NA, they aren't widely used here. That will be most of the lack of response so far. 

The weight difference between that rim, if the weight is accurate, and a Pacenti is too small for you to ever feel. It might be a good rim or not, but weight is a small part of that determination. I built three SL23-based wheels today. They're straight and round enough that tensions are really even, even at the joint. The brake tracks are pretty darn parallel. They are stiff. They are about as good at going fast as any rim of similar depth will be (we tested that). For an alloy rim I don't want a whole lot more than that. November is fairly heavily invested in the SL23 and we're happy with them. 

A lot of other builders will feel similarly to me on the SL23, so most will have an easy time recommending it over something we don't know. 

**disclaimer** obviously I sell wheels made with SL23 rims.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I also haven't heard of those, but if they're built by a good wheelbuilder, then they'll make good wheels. They won't make you faster though. If you want to go faster, simpy ride faster and harder. Speed will come in time. Or, throw some MTB trails in the mix, that's helped me quite a bit.


----------



## martino (May 11, 2009)

I guess I just hadn't reckoned with these hoops being all but none existent in NA, so I went searching here in www.Europe today and found, I believe, a good wheel builder.

The Cycle Clinic | The Cycle Clinic - Love your ride

This guy builds Pacentis as well as the Rydes so I figured, who better to ask, and he was quite happy to share his expieriance with the Rydes with me. Firstly the weights are for real, but that is accomplished by making the brake walls very thin and the thingy where the nipples goes in also very lite, meaning in his opinion the wheels although very good aren't really for people 80kg and over, and depending on weather and riding conditions won't really last a looong time. Good weather rider, 65-75kg, a great wheel. Had he any feed back of cracking around the nipple bedding I asked, negative was his answer.
There was probably a lot more meaningfull stuff I could of asked but as I said in the begining I'm a techno-moron.
The bottom line; someone looking for good quality, lite weight, wide rim, alloy hoops, without looong life expectations, well this may be the ultimate rim. Then again, maybe not?
Thanks for the feed back so far, would still love to hear from anyone riding these boogers, regardless which side of the Atlantic you come from.


----------



## brakemeister (Jun 5, 2002)

Hello this is Thor 
real old geezers will remember me as Brakemeister  

Anyhow, we do have the Ryde rims in stock, Most of them, we do NOT have the 22 mm wide disc only model , however the 19 mm all black offset version will work fine. 
website is thorusa dot com 

Thanks Thor


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

brakemeister said:


> Hello this is Thor
> real old geezers will remember me as Brakemeister


OMG looky who showed up!! Join date - 2002, #of posts - 1. Jeeze Thor you haven't overworked yourself eh?


----------



## brakemeister (Jun 5, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> OMG looky who showed up!! Join date - 2002, #of posts - 1. Jeeze Thor you haven't overworked yourself eh?


heheh much earlier joined 
see here :
https://www.thorusa.com/mtbrpic.jpg

and yes that plaque hangs in my office .....

I have to admit though, I am busy on a couple specific folding bike forums  Time to get back as those rims are pretty awesome.

Thanks Thor


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

brakemeister said:


> heheh much earlier joined
> see here :
> https://www.thorusa.com/mtbrpic.jpg
> and yes that plaque hangs in my office .....
> ...


Yeah we go back a long way Thor - early '98. Those Magura days were incredible while they lasted. I'll contact you today about Ryde rims. It's getting to "What wheels for ol' Mike for 2016?" time.

BTW - I folded a bike once but I didn't mean to. :blush2:


----------

